# Gluing Drywall



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It's not neccesary--However if you glue you may use fewer screws--making the taping a bit easier--

I seldom use glue----the odor bothers some people ---screws don't smell---problem solved.--Mike---


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Glue reduces the number of nail pops(screws too) that will occur over time. While not necessary we always do it in new construction where settling is more of an issue, and seldom do in older homes. Glue will not reduce the number of screws you need since that is mandated by nationalized code and inspected accordingly.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah well I have removed some glued on drywall to repair or replace and it’s a pita. Screws are a man’s best friend.


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

epson said:


> Yeah well I have removed some glued on drywall to repair or replace and it&#146;s a pita. Screws are a man&#146;s best friend.


Well installed material is not designed to be removed easily.


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

OhioHomeDoctor said:


> Well installed material is not designed to be removed easily.


Unless your talking auto parts.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

OhioHomeDoctor said:


> Well installed material is not designed to be removed easily.


But it sure can be damaged easily…:jester:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

oh'mike is correct, it reduces the number of fasteners. Compare *fig.7 with Table 7*, just after it; http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html

Also in 2009 IRC;http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec002_par010.htm
Check with your local AHJ.

Gary


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> oh'mike is correct, it reduces the number of fasteners. Compare fig.7 with Table 7, just after it; http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html
> 
> Also in 2009 IRC;http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec002_par010.htm
> Check with your local AHJ.
> ...


I see the chart but around here the inspector doesnt want to hear well I glued it. Also why would you ever want to minimize fasteners.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"Check with your local AHJ." That means authority having jurisdiction---- the Inspector as you well know. Each area is different, check locally.....

We could get into the added strength of gluing vs screwing more but that would be a waste of time, I would think the manufacturer figured in his safety factor where as stated it should hold up adequately. Don't shoot the messenger....

Gary


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> "Check with your local AHJ." That means authority having jurisdiction---- the Inspector as you well know. Each area is different, check locally.....
> 
> We could get into the added strength of gluing vs screwing more but that would be a waste of time, I would think the manufacturer figured in his safety factor where as stated it should hold up adequately. Don't shoot the messenger....
> 
> Gary


That couldnt be more true about different inspectors requiring different things. It used to drive me nuts when they would say well I interpretate it to mean this..... At this point I am happy to comply with whatever makes them happy. After years of happy compliance the old guys take it easy in us.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

IMO If you call for a nailing inspection the inspector wants to see the nailing pattern per plan... If you want a glue and nailing inspection then you may want to have a 3rd party inspection if you can. I have never inspected a glue inspection for drywall as an inspector, and as a contractor I have never called for a glue and screw inspection.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Drywall on wood framing should always be installed with adhesive. Hopefully you'll never have to remove any, but it's worth the "pita" to have a more solid job, fewer "pops", and if you lightly bang the wall with your hand you don't hear the board "rattle" against the studs....


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

It sounds to me if you want to spend more time and money then glue and screw. As for less nail pops I can say that all the houses I have built nail pops were never an issue to worry about. Not saying I never had a nail pop but very few, think about what causes a nail pop. I can not say for sure what causes a nail pop but it always seems that a loose nail would be the reason.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.paintsource.net/pages/solutions/new construction/wood_shrink.htm

Gary


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The cause is generally lumber "shrinkage" or seasonal movement in the lumber in transition periods between heating and cooling reasons, to make it simple, not "loose nails". I'm sure that is what Gary's link is leading to. It occurs with nails and screws and adhesive DOES minimize pops. Money-wise, you're talking maybe $120.00 for an average house in material, and while one guy is cutting a sheet, the other one is gluing, so no time is wasted.....


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Glue is cool on many things. I try to always do floor sheathing with glue on the joists. And stairs always get glue... everywhere.

The extra strength for d/w doesn't sell it for me, but the lack of movement sure does.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

By screwing the drywall the risk of pops is decreased but not eliminated. So if I use glue is the pop eliminated or decreased? My thought on the time would be that when hanging we use nails to hold the board and come back later and screw it off 1 measures 1 cuts we both hang the sheet on the second day we have a 3rd person to start clean up. 1800 sq' house 2 car garage hung, screwed off, metal installed, scrapped out and ready for inspection after 2 days. So if we glued 1 person would measure then glue, 2 would hang then they would need to screw of or nail off the whole sheet before hanging the next one. Time would be lost along with the added material cost, that would drive the price of the bid up.

I agree with Willie T all the floors and stairs have to be glued and screwed.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Again, it's a matter of opinion. It's not any slower as I see it. I'd agree a 2 good hangers (younger than myself) should be able to hang an 1800 sq. ft. house in 2 days (8' ceilings, no scaffold work). You're looking at the equivalent of just over 200 8' sheets. Used to do it all the time. Around here, the hangers don't do the scrap out or install the bead (and as a finisher I'd rather install my own anyway). And no, glue won't ELIMINATE nail pops. It's the standard in this area, so the slight additional cost isn't a deal breaker. And in my opinion it does make for a better job. 
I totally agree with all that sub-flooring and steps should be glued always....


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've never even heard of using adhesive on drywall. Maybe the pros do use it and I'm just not aware but I really doubt it. As an electrician, I'm rarely on site during sheetrock. Also, we don't have sheetrock inspections around here. Once you get your cover inspection, there are no more inspections until final.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Speaking as a pro, adhesive is used on all new construction (wood framing) I've seen in this area. It's not code or anything, just makes for a better job and is the standard. And we don't have drywall inspections either.....


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Speaking as a pro I have never heard of "No drywall nail inspection" In my area no nail inpection will give you no final. 
Glue sounds like a nice extra to do I think I will put that into my bids as an extra:thumbup::yes:


----------

